# Evesham Sports Club this weekend



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone going to Evesham Sports Club CCC weekend meet with Birmingham DA ?


If you are shout now and we will see you there tomorrow :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Is this one of those that you can just turn up at Jac only we are committed somewhere else at the moment


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Is this one of those that you can just turn up at Jac only we are committed somewhere else at the moment


Yes Frank page 8 3rd row under Central Counties Region of the CCC out and about mag

Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Yes Frank page 8 3rd row under Central Counties Region of the CCC out and about mag
> 
> Jacquie


Ah ha, that's why Rita couldn't find it Jacquie, she was searching the campsite Directory. We are newbies to the C&CC literature. 

BTW, we were in much need of laundry facilities, that is why we have booked into a site, rather than a THS, or rally site.

Have a good weekend. See you at Brean. :wink:

Jock & Rita.


----------

